# Wood working



## patriot15joe (Feb 19, 2022)

I started playing around with woodworking in the evenings and found I really enjoy it. Some of the farm house style stuff I have made for our house pictured.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks great! That is very popular style, that is the style throughout my daughters house. Great job.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 19, 2022)

That’s some very nice looking furniture.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Feb 19, 2022)

Very nice work. Will make you smile every time you sit down to the table.


----------



## Duff (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice work!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2022)

Love all that!


----------



## madsam (Feb 21, 2022)

nice work  !!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 21, 2022)

Beautiful furniture, you have a knack for it I would say.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2022)

Looks great, did you make the chairs as well?


----------



## patriot15joe (Feb 22, 2022)

Flash said:


> Looks great, did you make the chairs as well?



I did not make them. I found them on Craigslist and completely stripped them, stained the seats, and painted the frames. Wish I could take credit for them, but i am just not there yet…. I did make the bench though.


----------



## GTMODawg (Mar 24, 2022)

Very nice.  Your probably have seen it but Anna White's website has a BUNCH of inspiring projects that are similar in style.  If your like most wood workers you have more projects in mind already than you could ever complete but sometimes its nice to add even more.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 24, 2022)

Just a little clue… I‘m going to copy your work. Very popular, and very profitable for my wife’s business.


----------



## GTMODawg (Mar 31, 2022)

gunnurse said:


> Just a little clue… I‘m going to copy your work. Very popular, and very profitable for my wife’s business.




I am kind of considering retiring in 10 -12 years and have been thinking about doing some work like that pictured to pay for my wood working hobby and possibly make a little extra cash in retirement.  In all honesty is it possible to make a little on those kinds of projects?  I have the tools and the experience and make stuff for people all the time but it has always been in the back of my mind that it ought to be possible to at least pay for wood and consumables.  I won't need extra income in retirement unless something catastrophic happens and if that happens I won't be able to retire anyway LOL but having a little mad money is never a bad idea.....


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 31, 2022)

You need to simply have confidence that your work is great enough to market. There is a YouTube channel named Jennie & Davis. They started a home-based business making cutting boards. They now have three employees working in a 4,000 square foot shop. There favorite slogan is “Don’t follow your passion, follow your fears.”

Also, don’t be afraid to ask a fair price for your work. You can buy junk cutting boards in any big box retailer for like $20. But- you cannot buy a 1 1/2” hard maple edge grain board sourced from a local lumber supplier, built in a craftsman’s shop, and signed or branded by the craftsman for four times that amount. People don’t want just any junk in their home, they want your skillfully made heirloom.


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 13, 2022)

The latest set I made for custom build. They turned out very nice.


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 19, 2022)

patriot15joe said:


> The latest set I made for custom build. They turned out very nice.




Very nice!  

It looks like they may be made from dimensional framing lumber?  If so did you dry them or use them pretty quick after purchase and how do they do in air conditioned areas?  I have made shelves and the like with 2X4s say  straight from the big box and some have been fine while others warped and twisted very badly.


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 22, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Very nice!
> 
> It looks like they may be made from dimensional framing lumber?  If so did you dry them or use them pretty quick after purchase and how do they do in air conditioned areas?  I have made shelves and the like with 2X4s say  straight from the big box and some have been fine while others warped and twisted very badly.



Yes that is what I used. A lot of it I let sit in the garage for a week or two before I use them. I have use some strait from the store and not had an issue, but I am very very picky on which boards I get. I dig through the entire pile to get ones that are strait, as few knots as possible, and not cracked. I also watch the rings on the end of the board and do not get heavy boards (some are significantly less weight). To date, I have only had an issue with one 2x6 that cracked down the center of the board about 6 months after I built the table. The glue held two boards together and the board cracked right down the middle.


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 26, 2022)

patriot15joe said:


> Yes that is what I used. A lot of it I let sit in the garage for a week or two before I use them. I have use some strait from the store and not had an issue, but I am very very picky on which boards I get. I dig through the entire pile to get ones that are strait, as few knots as possible, and not cracked. I also watch the rings on the end of the board and do not get heavy boards (some are significantly less weight). To date, I have only had an issue with one 2x6 that cracked down the center of the board about 6 months after I built the table. The glue held two boards together and the board cracked right down the middle.




Good advice.  I usually spend some time picking through the pile also and you are spot on about some of it being noticeably heavier.  I usually mill any that I use for anything that is going indoors so it will at least be straight and true in the beginning and hope that my joinery will be good enough that it will tolerate some movement.  I am not talking about fine wood working but more craft style stuff.  I watch a lot of youtube wood working videos and theyre are a lot of people making some pretty fine stuff with dimensional framing lumber and they never mention moisture content.  I am curious how that stuff holds up in AC.  

There also seems to be a lot of talk on wood working forums and in magazines about how little wood actually moves compared to what most wood workers think it moves.  I think there is some validity to this...there is no doubt it does move but I think we make too much out of it sometimes....I have some old furniture with dovetailed joints and I would bet when they were new they were so tight youd have to look for them but they look better with some wear and age on them in my opinion.  I may just be telling myself this because my joinery ain't as good as I would like for it to be LOL....


----------



## RugerMag (Apr 27, 2022)

I am a cabinet maker by trade and I can personally tell you from experience wood will move a lot more than one would think. This was the worst one, I seen panels on in doors and panel ends that were installed in July, one of the hottest and most high humidity months of the year shrink almost a quarter inch in the winter months.

 Most of this was due to the home not being acclimated. But the homeowner also had the thermostat set on 78 in January, it was so hot and dry in the house you almost couldn’t stand to be in it. The wood was Alder and stained a ebony which is very dark so it showed a 1/8” reveal of I stained wood all the around the outside of the panel the home owner was very upset but there was nothing we could do aside from putting new doors on them and it would happen again. They had a humidifier installed in their HVAC system and turned the heat down and almost six months later the doors had nearly went back to normal.

Big heat and humidity swings to crazy stuff to wood. I’ve worked with it everyday for 17 years and I’ve seen it pop, crack, warp, shrink, and swell. Nothing you can do about it just. I would definitely try to acclimated it to the best of your ability before milling it especially if your using it for furniture.


----------



## patriot15joe (Apr 28, 2022)

One more set I finished this week. First I have done with the entire piece stained. I like the way they turned out.


----------



## patriot15joe (May 12, 2022)

Tried something a little different. A friend wanted a farmhouse style swing bed. Made a design after looking as several pictures online. Built to hold heavy weight.


----------



## patriot15joe (Oct 6, 2022)

Now that it’s cooling down I decided to work on a couple more honey do projects… 
Two flower boxes and a desk to match the rest of our furniture.


----------

